# Liberty Rom Media Player Issue.



## bgarlock (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm running Liberty 1.2 on my D3, and the podcast app. that I use, Pocketcast, doesn't want to play any of my podcasts. It does have an option to play a podcast through an 'external' player, and that works, but the podcasts don't seem to work with androids internal media player. 
I haven't looked at any logcats yet, but was wondering if anyone else has had this issue. I don't get any FC's, it just doesn't play when you tap on a podcast.

BTW, what is the name of the internal media player? Maybe its a permission issue. Everything worked fine before I flashed Liberty, so I suspect something with the ROM as a possibility.

Can anyone recommended anything?

Many thanks in advance...

Bruce


----------



## bgarlock (Aug 25, 2011)

When I look at logcat, it shows the following when I tap a podcast to play it:

11-08 08:53:17.228 2310 2532 W InputManagerService: Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]


----------



## bgarlock (Aug 25, 2011)

So I disabled the Liberty startup tweaks, and everything is working again. I think it was the SD card read ahead value, but I guess it could have been any of the tweaks. Very strange, but if you have any strange problems, it may be helpful to turn off some of the tuning. My phone is still very responsive without the tweaks.


----------

